# Gimbal mounts



## Argo

And a few other cinema things....

Does anyone use a gimbal when filming? 

I am looking at a few of them. I will probably get a helmet mount and a stick mount for next season filming. 

top contender is this one
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1170808-REG/feiyu_fy_wg_3_axis_wearable_gimbal.html

and on a stick although I may use the upper version and put it on a stick...

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1161604-REG/feiyu_gm_g4_s_g4_3_axis_handheld_gimbal.html


I am also looking at compact, light weight tripods. no idea on this one

I am pretty sure I will be getting a drone also. I have come down to this one based on size, speed, video quality and ease of flight out of a small backpack...

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/prod...tml/?c3api=3679,bing,2764376398,1105202454815


----------



## tokyo_dom

I feel that 7oz + the camera (5oz) plus the helmet would be quite a neck strain, plus nobody likes POV footage unless you are doing something over 50 degrees (at which point having 2lb of gear on your head becomes quite the liability)

The stick ones look pretty cool though, Ryan Knapton reviewed one recently


----------



## Alpine Duke

i don't have any experience with them but am looking forward to seeing your results.

This guy uses a gimbal for almost all of his videos and i think it gives an interesting edge to the vids.


----------



## timmytard

Alpine Duke said:


> i don't have any experience with them but am looking forward to seeing your results.
> 
> This guy uses a gimbal for almost all of his videos and i think it gives an interesting edge to the vids.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vIAKrWCVkrQ


Yeah that was smooth.
Chest mount, with a gimbal?


TT


----------



## Argo

tokyo_dom said:


> I feel that 7oz + the camera (5oz) plus the helmet would be quite a neck strain, plus nobody likes POV footage unless you are doing something over 50 degrees (at which point having 2lb of gear on your head becomes quite the liability)
> 
> The stick ones look pretty cool though, Ryan Knapton reviewed one recently


I agree about the weight, we do have a separate helmet with our mounts on it though so it would not be an every day thing. It would be a run or two. Once people are at a certain riding level the helmet stuff doesn't effect them too much. There is an edit with Travis Rice, John Jackson, Chris Davenport, and Lynsey Dyer that have a head mounted camera system that rotates, super heavy, they still manage it well. The selfie sticks are harder to do stuff with.... I would get the stick for myself since I just like to get fast powder riding/slashes of myself and the drone/helmet gimbal cam combo for my sons videos... 

4 min in you can start to see it....


----------



## tokyo_dom

Yeah those rotating things look cool as hell. I was thinking more along neck strain type of issues, not so much that it would put you off balance. One or two runs might be fine but I notice it a fair bit when i snowboard for a full day with a heavy helmet compared to a light one. Adding more weight would give me a sore neck at the end of the day for sure.

Also the whiplash effect if you were to take a tumble (probably not a concern if you are filming someone else doing the tricks)


----------



## Alpine Duke

timmytard said:


> Yeah that was smooth.
> Chest mount, with a gimbal?
> 
> 
> TT


I don't think so. I think it is on the back of the tank.


----------



## firstx1017

Argo:

I bought the handheld Feiyu G4 model you have listed for my husband and wow what a difference in the videos. 

He also converted it to a stick - however, please note that when trying to use it on a stick, it is really REALLY heavy. Your arm will get tired of holding the stick because it is so heavy. We used it for one long run when we were dressed up as Santa and Mrs. Claus on Xmas Eve. The video is sooooo smooth, but after one run, his arm was sooooo tired holding it.

If you hold it like a handheld like it comes and tape your son, it would work - but trying to tape yourself on a stick (which my husband does most of the time) it will seem very very heavy.

That's my review!

Vicki


----------



## timmytard

firstx1017 said:


> Argo:
> 
> I bought the handheld Feiyu G4 model you have listed for my husband and wow what a difference in the videos.
> 
> He also converted it to a stick - however, please note that when trying to use it on a stick, it is really REALLY heavy. Your arm will get tired of holding the stick because it is so heavy. We used it for one long run when we were dressed up as Santa and Mrs. Claus on Xmas Eve. The video is sooooo smooth, but after one run, his arm was sooooo tired holding it.
> 
> If you hold it like a handheld like it comes and tape your son, it would work - but trying to tape yourself on a stick (which my husband does most of the time) it will seem very very heavy.
> 
> That's my review!
> 
> Vicki


Haha, you do know that ARGO is like 9 feet tall & close to twelve hundred pounds right?

He could dangle your husband around on the stick, while he holds the gimbal.

Haha, that just doesn't sound right in the least haha.
But I'm leavin' it haha

TT


----------



## Argo

One of them actually comes with an adapter for the selfie sticks. There are two different models..... I would get the one that is built for it though. 



firstx1017 said:


> Argo:
> 
> I bought the handheld Feiyu G4 model you have listed for my husband and wow what a difference in the videos.
> 
> He also converted it to a stick - however, please note that when trying to use it on a stick, it is really REALLY heavy. Your arm will get tired of holding the stick because it is so heavy. We used it for one long run when we were dressed up as Santa and Mrs. Claus on Xmas Eve. The video is sooooo smooth, but after one run, his arm was sooooo tired holding it.
> 
> If you hold it like a handheld like it comes and tape your son, it would work - but trying to tape yourself on a stick (which my husband does most of the time) it will seem very very heavy.
> 
> That's my review!
> 
> Vicki


----------



## f00bar

timmytard said:


> Haha, you do know that ARGO is like 9 feet tall & close to twelve hundred pounds right?
> 
> He could dangle your husband around on the stick, while he holds the gimbal.
> 
> Haha, that just doesn't sound right in the least haha.
> But I'm leavin' it haha
> 
> TT


Little known fact, they cast Jason Momoa as Kal Drogo after Argo said he wouldn't show up for shooting on a POW day.


----------



## Etek

how water resistant are gimbals? I've mostly seen people walking about with them or mounted not anywhere near water


----------

